# Goodbye to my sweet little Bambi



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2018)

We just took our little Mini Rex for her last trip to the vet. Such an amazing bunny--where to start? If I forgot to close her hutch, she'd jump up into it and put herself up. She was a world class jumper and got onto things even my larger bunnies couldn't get to. She's been with us more than 13 years and the people that surrendered her to the shelter said she was born on July 7, 1999. By far our oldest bunny surpassing Coal at 16. She started losing her mobility 6 months ago and it was time, even though we hated to make this last trip. Goodbye my sweetie, rest in peace and binky free. Tech support (my son) will be over next week to add some pics for me.


----------



## brent (Mar 30, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your mini rex. Same thing happened to our hiphop, he lost his mobility. Rather than let him suffer we had him put to sleep. He had a long life almost 14 years old. Brent and Sharon


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 2, 2018)

Still can't get used to your hutch without you in it waiting for your treats and veggies.


----------



## brent (Apr 2, 2018)

You need to get another mini rex! After hip hop passed away it only took us a few months to get another netherland dwarf. I even tried to get the same color but we ended up with Sadie a black netherland dwarf and we love her! Brent and Sharon


----------



## Cookiemonster (Apr 3, 2018)

so sorry


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi my little girl--miss you so much.


----------



## BunnyWarrior (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm so sorry that you've lost your little bunny. I know how much it hurts, but maybe the fact that she lived so long can be a tiny comfort. I'm looking forward to see the photos of her, I bet she was adorable.


----------



## doodlebugger (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss! These sweet little furry creatures find their way into our hearts and it hurts when they are gone!


----------



## sparkly (Jul 9, 2018)

my bunny went down over the weekend...seemed to perk up, eating..but over today dropped... i knew he wasn't going to get better, so i took him in to the ver's before closing (vet said he was sick a long time and lost weight and would be in end stage of some kind of kidney or liver failure.)....Im really sad, been wailing and holding him. i keep my animal's bodies overnight, wrapped...after once when I buried my dog immediately....and got a bit of ptsd about it. hope i haven't been graphic or depressing, but id like to talk to people who know this stuff; doing what's right for our own but hurting to lose a beautiful fur suit....Im scared about tomorrow, the doubts...and when his body is buried...that empty pain. i may never have another bun. I just love him so and long to feel that sense of peace that they go on (Ive felt it before around humans and animals..but sometimes I lose it... sorry for rambling...I feel so alone).


----------



## BunnyWarrior (Jul 9, 2018)

sparkly said:


> my bunny went down over the weekend...seemed to perk up, eating..but over today dropped... i knew he wasn't going to get better, so i took him in to the ver's before closing (vet said he was sick a long time and lost weight and would be in end stage of some kind of kidney or liver failure.)....Im really sad, been wailing and holding him. i keep my animal's bodies overnight, wrapped...after once when I buried my dog immediately....and got a bit of ptsd about it. hope i haven't been graphic or depressing, but id like to talk to people who know this stuff; doing what's right for our own but hurting to lose a beautiful fur suit....Im scared about tomorrow, the doubts...and when his body is buried...that empty pain. i may never have another bun. I just love him so and long to feel that sense of peace that they go on (Ive felt it before around humans and animals..but sometimes I lose it... sorry for rambling...I feel so alone).


Sorry for your loss. I don't completely understand the story - because English is not my native language - , but I think I got the point. When my bunny died, we chose individual cremation. It's a kind of slight comfort to have his remains with us, at the place where he was living with us in love and joy. It gives me the illusion that I can still take care of him.


----------



## sparkly (Jul 9, 2018)

BunnyWarrior said:


> Sorry for your loss. I don't completely understand the story - because English is not my native language - , but I think I got the point. When my bunny died, we chose individual cremation. It's a kind of slight comfort to have his remains with us, at the place where he was living with us in love and joy. It gives me the illusion that I can still take care of him.


I probably am not coherent...it just happened tonight,,,a few hours ago.... literally.
I believe you can take care of your bunny. they take care of us. they teach.x


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2019)

You were the sweetest little bunny, miss you a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2020)

2 years already. You were one of the sweetest bunnies we ever rescued and we do so miss you my little brown velvet girl. You were one of the best jumpers we ever had and definitely one of the oldest bunnies too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi sweetie, still miss you like all getout. The really funny thing is when we took you in and I did not want another bunny--15 was more than enough. Took you to the vet and when we got home, there was another bunny on our front lawn--never forget that day for sure. Rest easy and binky free my little velvet girl.


----------



## peanutdabunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Woah! Bunnies can live that long? 19 years???


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 1, 2021)

peanutdabunny said:


> Woah! Bunnies can live that long? 19 years???


Yep. But is depends how you take care of them. If one of your guys's rabbits passes away before a long age then I am not saying that you did something wrong


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 1, 2021)

I found this on google. The oldest rabbit ever was a wild rabbit named *Flopsy*, who was caught on the 6 August 1964, and died 18 years and 10.75 months later at the home of L.B. Walker of Longford, Tasmania, Australia.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 1, 2021)

But her rabbit lived longer then what I posted


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2022)

Here's to a long and happy life and all the joy you gave me my little gal. What I always thought of most was how active you always were right up til the end--you were a world class athlete-bunny and will always be in our hearts.


----------

